# Tim Grounds Polycarb. Super mag or Foiles Meat Grinder



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

For those that have used these calls, which sounds beter and which is easier to blow.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I used both,the foiles meatgrinder is easier to blow but it doesn't sounds as good as the supermag to me...Foiles guts are alot easier to break in for some reasons,i believe the plastic is softer than most other brands.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Super Mag all the way


----------



## ndhonkerhunter (Oct 26, 2005)

I've never blown a meat grinder, but I can say I've been impressed with Grounds. Great calls, excellent customer service.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

blown a meatgrinder easy call and very good sounding...great choice


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Read my Signature, Enough said. Also check out the Featherduster calls, awesome calls, made by awesome people.


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

Feather Duster,Grounds Pro Sup Mag thats all you need


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It is just my opinion, but for a starting out goose call I would say the polycarb Tim Grounds. If you learn to blow a Tim Grounds you can basically pick up any call and sound goosey. I think it is because basically every big call manufacturer started on Tim Grounds and just changed a couple things. If you look at the list of people who have won with a Tim Grounds call you will notice people like Fred Zink and Jeff Foiles. I think Tim Grounds would basically be the trunk of the short reed revolution tree.


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks for the input guys i decided to go with the TG Super Mag :beer:


----------



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

A wise choice. One that you won't regret.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I too started with the Gounds Super Mag in polycarbonate, and it has done me well....it is still on the lanyard among a few other calls. Of my 3 calls I would say that my Grounds is used the most with the Feather Dustr being a close second.


----------

